# alder sawdust



## 1-wheel (Jan 7, 2011)

can i use alder sawdust that i used in a wsm' in a a mazen smoker?


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 7, 2011)

As long as it is about the same consistancy it should work fine


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 7, 2011)

If the sawdust has been outside, you may think about putting in the microwave for 20-30 seconds, just to be sure it is dry. It's all good my friend.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jan 7, 2011)

My question is this,  where did ya get the alder sawdust? Was it from a door or cabinet shop's dust collector or is this coming from a good, clean source.  If it's clean and not contaminated with everything else that ends up in a shop's dust collector, then it should be good to go..


----------



## 1-wheel (Jan 7, 2011)

it won'tstay lit   maybe i'll try the microwave thank's'for the help


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jan 7, 2011)

Keep us posted. These threads are great for other people exploring different things.


----------



## 1-wheel (Jan 8, 2011)

nuked the sawdust' .that did the trick thank's  for the infosaved me a bunch of $$$$$


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 8, 2011)

I haven't tried it yet, but I've been told the best smoke for Salmon is Alder.

Last year I had a lot of Salmon and no Alder.

Now I got Alder & no Salmon.

Bear


----------



## thebarbequeen (Jan 8, 2011)

Up here in the NW, alder is pretty much the go-to wood for salmon, works nice with other meats, too.


----------

